# Greyhawk - Sandain's Story



## Sandain (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello,

This campaing started two years ago so I am writing the first part as a kind of history book.  I apologise in advance for ripping off Wizardru's NPC's.

It is set in long ago Oerth and many famous dead NPC's will be making cameo appearances.  I have tried to keep things as canon as possible, but have compressed time a bit for story telling purposes.

The Dragons in this chapter are meant to be confusing, as I was deliberately messing with my Players, to try and teach them that I only use the MM as a very vague guideline.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Chapter One

The origins of the Blessingdell adventurers is obscure to say the least.  It is known that they formed around the year 404 Flan reckoning.  At that time Blessingdell had been established for a few decades.  It enjoyed peace and prosperity, partly due to the good relations with the nearby Dwarves of the Iron Mountain – who taught the Ur-Flan tribe how to work steel and traded them goods in exchange for food, skins, and lumber.  Its location is thought to be in the Yatil mountains near the headwaters of the Blashikmund River.

In that time the group consisted of only the mage Eric Generic and the constable Valkyn Half-Elven, a fighter of mixed Elven and something parentage.  Eric was an apprentice merchant mage who lived with his mother Wilva, a conjurer renowned for her apple pie, and his Uncle Galep - an artificer. 

These two childhood friends went into the northern territory of Blessingdell to investigate farms and caravans being attacked.   They discovered Orc tracks and broken Orc equipment.

The party were then set upon by a Dragon.  As it dove out of the sun its scales reflected a reddish hue.  If effortlessly caught them in its claws and flew into the northern mountains.

The adventurers passed out during the long, high altitude fight and when they awoke they were in a cage, and apparently pets of a young dragon with brown scales.  They had mishaps with giant spiders, and gigantic mouse, and ‘kitty’ the dragons pet giant sabre tooth tiger.  They also had to participate in a battle with her brothers pet Orc clan – the Bloody hand tribe.  They defeated the Orcs and Eric was adopted into the tribe.  This begins Eric’s long career as a Diplomat and statesman.

The group endured much as the hands (or claws) of the young dragon, such as being stuffed into her nose, dressed in dolls clothes, and Valkyn was forced to parade about as a long Dead dwarf king the girl had heard a story about.  Eric was not impressed when he was made to dress as an Elven princess and marry the Dwarf King.

These dragons had never seen Humans before and were surprised when they developed a rudimentary form of communication with them.  Once the dragon family realised that these small creatures were more than hairless monkeys, they cast a tongues spell, released them and started teaching them the Draconic language.

The group was joined by two more ’guests’, the Halfling barbarian Krug, and the Elven scout Nomiss.

Eric learned that dragons could cast spontaneous magic without the need for spell books.   Eric learnt all he could about Dragons and has become perhaps the worlds foremost expert on these (until recently) legendary creatures.  

The party learned that the dragons were under threat from a large cloud giant clan backed by rocs and white dragons.  This is why their hunting area spread south to the newly established Flan settlements.  Eric negotiated trading horses for the dragons protection in the North.

The group developed a close bond with the daughter of the family, whose name is Kieralon.  They earned the enmity of her younger brother Ashardalon by killing his pets, and teaching Kiera practical jokes to play on him.


----------

